
How I accidentally discovered the pill to enlightenment but I wouldn't recommend - elo_
http://bearlamp.com.au/how-i-accidentally-discovered-the-pill-to-enlightenment-but-i-wouldnt-recommend-it/
======
elo_
Eastern enlightenment is not what you think. I mean, maybe it is. But it’s
probably not. There’s a reason it’s so elusive, and there’s a reason that it
hasn’t joined western science and the western world the way that curiosity and
discovery have as a driving force.

This is the story of my mistake accidentally discovering enlightenment.

February 2017 I was noticing some weird symptoms. I felt cold. Which was
strange because I have never been cold. Nicknames include “fire” and “hot
hands”, my history includes a lot of bad jokes about how I am definitely on
fire. I am known for visiting the snow in shorts and a t-shirt. I hit 70kg,
The least fat I have ever had in my life. And that was the only explanation I
had. I asked a doctor about it, I did some reading – circulation problems. I
don’t have circulation problems at the age of 25. I am more fit than I have
ever been in my life. I look into hesperidin (orange peel) and eat myself a
few whole oranges including peel. No change. I look into other blood pressure
supplements, other capillary modifying supplements… Other ideas to
investigate. I decided I couldn’t be missing something because there was
nothing to be missing. I would have read it somewhere already. So I settled
for the obvious answer. Being skinnier was making me colder.

Flashback to February 2016 This is where it all begins. I move out of my
parents house into an apartment with a girl I have been seeing for under 6
months. I weigh around 80kg (that’s 12.5 stones or 176 pounds or 2822 ounces
for our imperial friends). Life happens and by March I am on my own. I decide
to start running. Make myself a more desirable human.

I taught myself a lot about routines and habits and actually getting myself to
run. Running is hard. Actually, running is easy. Leaving the house is hard.
But I work that out too.

\--------------

Visit blog to read the rest...

[http://bearlamp.com.au/how-i-accidentally-discovered-the-
pil...](http://bearlamp.com.au/how-i-accidentally-discovered-the-pill-to-
enlightenment-but-i-wouldnt-recommend-it/)

~~~
TailorJones
Please post a working link.

~~~
elo_
Apologies. I think all the HN-ites crashed my teeny wordpress install. It's
back up now.

